# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal dari Bekasi..

## Budiono Wijanto

Halo semuanya,
Ijinkan saya memperkenalkan diri sebagai anggota baru di forum ini.

Nama : *Budiono Wijanto*
Alamat : Kemang Pratama Bekasi

_Supaya cepat nyambung, dan cepat dapat ilmu dari para Suhu, Master, dan para senior,..
_akan saya berikan sedikit gambaran tentang kolam saya di awal perkenalan ini, 
setelahnya monggo.. silahkan.. feel free untuk memberikan pertanyaan, dan masukan2 buat pemula seperti saya ini.. :Ear: 
 :Target: 
*
Spesifikasi kolam :
*Volume kolam : 9 ton (14 ton jika + filter)
Dimensi kolam : (P x L xT) 3m x 2m x 1,5m.       Filter 5m x 1m x 1-1,5m
Bentuk Kolam : Formal/PersegiPanjang
Jumlah Populasi & Rata  Rata Ukuran : 9 ekor, rata rata 35 cm - 50 cm
*
SistemFiltrasi*
Filter Mekanik : 1 bak pengendapan 1,2m x 1 x 2m ---> 1 unit screen filter ---> Minggu depan akan diganti dengan 1 unit RDF
Filter Biologi : 3 chamber, @ 1mx 1m x 1,5m , media jap matt, @ 0,3 x 1m x 1m diatas jap matt ada tumpukan crystall bio (2 box)
Bakki Shower termasuk dimensi, jumlah tray dan media:2m x 0,5 mx 3 m, 5 Tray, full Crystal Bio 3 box
Pompa : 3 buah (1 Tsurumi 50PU, 1 Tsurumi 40PU + 1 Resun PG 15000)
Aerator : 2 Unit (LP100 + LP60)
Lampu UV : 1 x 40watt
*
Kimia Air*
TDS : 150 (air sumber PDAM) ---> akan dirubah dengan sumber air tanah TDS 70 (sedang gali tanah buat bak penampungan)
PH : 7,9-8
Suhu : 27-27,5 C
DO : belum ukur
Nitrat : <50 


Demikian perkenalan saya, semoga semua kita semua sukses membimbing koi-koi kita ke jalan yang benar.. :Cheer2: 
Terima Kasih.

----------


## Budiono Wijanto



----------


## Budiono Wijanto



----------


## menkar

ajieebbbb kolamnya topp airnya jernihhh.. pasti tds nya rendah... ikan2 nya juga top.... kohaku 3 step nya kereen ....  doitsu n ginrinya wajibbb turun merah putih tuhh

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Ha..Ha.. ini Guru saya muncul kepermukaan..  ::  
Siap bos Menkar... kita jumpa besok ya..

----------


## epoe

Om Budi,
Selamat datang di keluarga Koi-s, salam kenal juga  :Kiss: 
.
Meskipun katanya baru, tetapi kolam dan filternya udah Pro (meskipun kecil ya). Tetapi dg jumlah ikan yang segitu lebih dari cukuplah.
Apalagi mau pasang RDF minggu depan, waaahhhh ..... makin top aja tuh kolam  :Yo: .

Habis ini, baru tukar ikan ya ? Yang ini semua di lelang disini ! ..................................................  .........hahahahaha, kabuur .... :Flypig:  :Flypig:

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

HaHaHa...
Terima kasih atas sambutannya Om Epoe,
Saya masih belajaran Om.. belum sampe ke ilmu pelelangan ikan hehehe,..
Mohon bimbingannya.  ::

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om..
Spec kolam sdh disharing, ikan kesayangannya disharing juga ya om hehe

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om LDJ..
ikan saya 9 ekor..
1. Sanke 40cm (Lokal) tapi skinnya bagus om sudah 3x juara 1  ::  ini salah satu ikan kesayangan soalnya jinak ama anak saya, mau hand feeding 
2. Kohatku Doitsu 45cm (Shinoda)
3. Kohaku Maruten 39cm (Sakai)
4. Kohaku Ginrin 25cm (Sakai)
5. Tancho Kohaku 30cm (Ogata) Juara 1 1x
6. Showa 34cm (Ogata)
7. Karashi 49cm (Konishi)
8. Bekko 32cm (lokal)
9. Showa 34cm (lokal) Baby Champion Gosanke di Sukabumi Show + ZNA
Itu Om ikan2 kesayangan saya..masih banyak belajar dalam keeping, supaya ikannya happy dikolam saya  ::

----------


## demmy

Salam kenal om, cakep" ikannya, kolamnya jg manthap...

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Terima kasih Om Demmy..
Sukses selalu Om

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Mantab om :Clap2:

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Salam kenal pak, selamat bergabung, saya juga sama2 di Bekasi nih...

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

 Om Mikael :    :: 
 Om Alpian : Bekasinya dimana nih om... Wah bisa berguru dengan tetangga nih saya ya...

----------


## RafflesG

Welcome, salam kenal Om Budiono, nice pond, ikan nya bagus tuh

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Thanks Om Raffles

----------


## Wisata Koi

Salam kenal, saya juga dekat bekasi...kota wisata.
Kolamnya bagus

----------


## Wellysurya

Ajib betull, ??ªªªñÑñªªªPPP koi ama ponds nya.
Salam kenal Om Budiono.

----------


## Noki

Salam kenal Om, ajib kolam dan Koinya.

----------


## menkar

congrats atas achievement kohaku doitsu ( Young champ B & Best Variety ) & Tancho Kohaku Ogata kyusu edition ( Juara 1 ) on Merah Putih V. Hall E prj 2013  :Target:  :Cheer2:  :Drum:

----------


## radithya

Salam kenal dan selamat untuk kemenanganya om  :Clap2:

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om Kota Wisata (he..he..),
Om Welly,
Om Noki
Salam kenal semuanya.. Terima kasih ya.. semoga semakin banyak teman banyak ilmu yg bisa saling di share  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om Radithya.. Salam kenal juga ya Om.. Terima kasih ya  :Love: 

Om Menkar.. 
_Young Champion B, Best in Variety & Juara 1 on Tancho_ = *'Our Great Achievement..'* _Lets Celebrate my boss_  :Flypig:  :Biggrin1:  :Rockon:

----------


## Gold

> Om Radithya.. Salam kenal juga ya Om.. Terima kasih ya 
> 
> Om Menkar.. 
> _Young Champion B, Best in Variety & Juara 1 on Tancho_ = *'Our Great Achievement..'* _Lets Celebrate my boss_


selamat pak

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Terima Kasih Om Gold..  :Yo:

----------


## Sigit#31

Salam kenal jg om...waaah ternyata doitsu kohakunya punya tetangga komplek nih..sy di Pondok Pekayon Indah om Budiono...kapan2 boleh main donk om..kemangnya tepatnya deket mana om? Mau belajar maintenance kolam, sama keeping ikan yg bener nih sm om budi  :Eyebrows:  Selamat Buat Om Budiono for achievement ya..  :Thumb:

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om Sigit..
Terima Kasih ucapannya..
Senang sekali ada tetangga mau mampir..  :Smokin: 
Jangan belajar sama saya Om..wong saya juga masih belajar kok, kita belajar bareng2 aja ya ama yg senior2 dan ahli hehe.. :Becky: 

Ayo silahkan mampir, saya di KP2, Anggrek 3 AO 20-22..
Tapi janjian dulu ya om soalnya saya sering keluar kota, _maklum orang upahan _  :Bounce:  harus kesana kemari

----------


## Sigit#31

Gpp om belajar kan sm siapa aja om..klo maintenance kolam sy blm bisa om..kolam masih seadanya dan masih salah besar, maklum baru mulai suka koi dan asal bikin kolam aja..klo kata om Adi dari Adi koi dan mas rais (yg kohaku nya masuk young champion d merah putih), kolam saya masih salah besar  :Doh:  makanya sy mau belajar sm siapa aja... 
klo boleh and klo om budiono pake bb boleh minta pin om?  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Saya PM aja ya pin

----------


## showa

selamat datang dan selamat bergabung om semoga betah berlama lama main di forum ini.

namanya seperti nama legend dari indonesia tuh om,.....................semoga ini menjadi legend juga tapi  berasal dari ranah kemang pratama.
semoga beko nya benar benar dpt tumbuh seperti yg diharafkan om bud, tapi melihat perawatan kolamnya sepertinya beko yg menang lelang itu akan betah di pemilik barunya.

sekali lagi selamat datang om.
yg berasal dari kota bekasi semangkin banyak saja nih, mantab.

----------


## menkar

> selamat datang dan selamat bergabung om semoga betah berlama lama main di forum ini.
> 
> namanya seperti nama legend dari indonesia tuh om,.....................semoga ini menjadi legend juga tapi  berasal dari ranah kemang pratama.
> semoga beko nya benar benar dpt tumbuh seperti yg diharafkan om bud, tapi melihat perawatan kolamnya sepertinya beko yg menang lelang itu akan betah di pemilik barunya.
> 
> sekali lagi selamat datang om.
> yg berasal dari kota bekasi semangkin banyak saja nih, mantab.



om rudii.... kudu pv ke kmg prtama tuh dkt dari pondok koi,,.. kami kami butuh arahan dari sesepuh grand suhu... untuk bimbinganya nih... ada showa yg butuh utk dilatih.. beko nya juga future spt hi utsuri kenang2 hanggar...  ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Salam kenal om 
selamat y, ikan nya Bagus-bagus

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om Showa
Terima kasih banyak sambutannya ya...
Seperti kata Om Menkar, saya nantikan kunjungan Om Showa kerumah atau saya ya yg minta ijin berkunjung untuk menimba ilmunya 😁
Soal nama saya mirip dengan seseorang yg pernah jadi legend... Semoga ilmu koi dari beliau menular ke saya juga ya Om.. Hehe
Trus yg ikan hasil lelang kemarin itu Siro Omasako Om, bukan Bekko... Doain ikannya happy dikolam saya dan jadi bagus ya 
Sekali lagi Thanks Om. 👍

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om Tri terima kasih ya..

----------


## showa

oh shironya ,...........................

nga kalah keren om shironya, perlu dpt kolam luas itu utk sementara shironya biar bisa memelarkan bodinya.
setelah itu baru deh aslinya akan tampil, semoga.

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Iya Om sementara masih di karantina Shironya

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

halo om... apa khabar??? keren euy kolamnya...

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

diundang donk om ke rumahnya... saya Endro Adityawan....

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Halo mas Endro... 
Apa kabar mas? Kayaknya sekarang sudah pindah enggak di dekat rumah saya lagi ya..?
Ayo monggo mampir ditunggu mas 😃

----------


## showa

di kemang pratama ada senior ikan koi nama nya Bpk Pardi, ikan ikan beliau harusnya sudah cukup besar besar karena pemain lama.
jika ada ngupi sore boleh juga tuh gabung dgn kawan kawan kemang pratama dan sekitarnya.........

pehobi dari perumahan kemang pratama sendiri sepertinya sudah lebih dari 10 org.............keren euy.

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om Showa..
Wah berita dan informasi nya berharga banget.. :Clap2: 
Dimana alamat Pak Pardi ya Om?
Ayuuk kita kumpul2 di Kemang Om.. apa tugas saya kira2? 
_*siap2 berangkat ke pasar belanja sayuran,ayam, buah, cabe....*_

----------


## david_pupu

wah om mantap kolamnya,

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Terima kasih Om David, Sayangnya kolamnya sudah di bongkar Om.. he..he.. :Spy:

----------


## david_pupu

bongkar mau buat kolam yg lebih gede ya om. hehehehehe

----------


## menkar

salah om david beli rumah sebelah bangunnn kolam ikuut yg di daerah puri  :: p

----------


## LDJ

> Om Showa
> Terima kasih banyak sambutannya ya...
> Seperti kata Om Menkar, saya nantikan kunjungan Om Showa kerumah atau saya ya yg minta ijin berkunjung untuk menimba ilmunya 😁
> Soal nama saya mirip dengan seseorang yg pernah jadi legend... Semoga ilmu koi dari beliau menular ke saya juga ya Om.. Hehe 👍


The legend continues :thumbs: selamat ya om

----------

